# Blue Springs Park



## suzanne (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone been to this park. We are planning to drive up from Orlando during our Nov. trip. The website shows a 2 hour boat tour on the St Johns River that looks like a great way to get some photos and see the river. Then walking paths thru the park. Is it worth the time and are there any good restuarants in the area to have lunch? I have a new Camera (and I want to play with it). Hopefully get some critter photos. 

Suzanne


----------



## dwojo (Oct 1, 2011)

We are going there the first week of November. If you have not gone by then I will post something.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Oct 1, 2011)

We had a great time at this park 2 years ago.  LOTS of manatees the time we went.  We even saw alligators in the same river as the manatees.  We did not do the boat ride, but talked to people who did and they really enjoyed it.  If our grandkids come down next March and we meet up with them in Orlando, that is one of the "attractions" we planned on going to.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 1, 2011)

We would really appreciate update on park. We will be there week of November 12th. Thank you both for your help.

Suzanne


----------



## dwojo (Oct 1, 2011)

We leave Orlando on Nov 5th so will update before then.


----------



## bankr63 (Oct 17, 2011)

*HIGHLY Recommended!*



suzanne said:


> Has anyone been to this park. We are planning to drive up from Orlando during our Nov. trip. The website shows a 2 hour boat tour on the St Johns River that looks like a great way to get some photos and see the river. Then walking paths thru the park. Is it worth the time and are there any good restuarants in the area to have lunch? I have a new Camera (and I want to play with it). Hopefully get some critter photos.
> 
> Suzanne



Hi Suzanne,

DW and I took the tour in March of 2010 and I can't say enough good things about it.  The guide was extremely knowledgeable of the local flora and fauna.  We were lucky enough to get close ups of a bald eagle (directly under the tree he was perched on), and the gators just kept getting bigger and bigger.  All kinds of turtles, fascinating birds, etc.  You will really get a chance to exercise your camera.

The walk along the Springs is great if the Manatee are in, and the swimming is great if they are out.  We have some great photos of a mama manatee swimming with 3 generations of her young - the water in the spring is crystal clear. The St Johns is pretty murky though, so don't count on seeing manatee if they are not resident in the springs (winter months only).  There's lots of information linked through the Florida State Parks site.

Sorry, no restaurant recommendations.  I don't recall what we did for lunch that day?

Hope you enjoy your visit!

PS - book your tickets in advance online for a small discount.  Link through the FSP site.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you for your help. We are really looking forward to spending a day there. I think we will pack a picnic lunch and take water just in case.

suzanne


----------



## JPD (Oct 19, 2011)

Where is the park located? Will have a few free days on our next trip, sounds like it would be a great adventure from the amusment parks.


----------



## richardm (Oct 19, 2011)

Blue Springs is nice- but also consider Kelly Park and Rock Springs in Apopka (easy drive from the attractions). It's a larger park than Blue Springs, and also has a long tubing run.  No manatees, but a very popular park.. Arrive early- as the park often fills to capacity on the weekends.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...k-springs-state-reserve-story,0,5473339.story


----------



## suzanne (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I haven't heard of either of those 2 parks. I will check them out.

The park is located 2 miles west of Orange City, FL. Look up Blue Springs State Park, they have a very good website. I have to figure out best route from Wyndham Cypress Palms Condo to the park.  Not the best with directions so any advice on quickest route would be appreciated.

Suzanne


----------



## dwojo (Nov 6, 2011)

Just got back from Florida. Blue springs was great. We did not do the boat tour as there were no manatees at the spring yet. Still it si worth the trip for the scenery. As for directions I used my gps and it took me there with no issues. Most resorts and hotels will be able to give you written directions. Talk to the concierge. Most will get mapquest directions for you.


----------



## Detailor (Nov 6, 2011)

JPD said:


> Where is the park located? Will have a few free days on our next trip, sounds like it would be a great adventure from the amusment parks.





suzanne said:


> The park is located 2 miles west of Orange City, FL. Look up Blue Springs State Park, they have a very good website. I have to figure out best route from Wyndham Cypress Palms Condo to the park.  Not the best with directions so any advice on quickest route would be appreciated.
> 
> Suzanne



About an hour north of the general Disney area.
Take I-4 East to Exit 111B onto Saxon Blvd., go about a mile and turn right onto Enterprise Road, bear right onto South Volusa Ave after about another mile.  Go two miles then turn left onto West French Ave (I think there's a sign for the state park just before the turn).  Go another two miles on West French Ave then turn left onto the access road that takes you to Blue Spring State Park.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Marge007 (Nov 9, 2011)

You can call Blue Springs and ask how many manatees are in on any given day (colder months). We live on the central east coast of FL. When my granddaughters are here, they love to see them. We were going to go one day last Feb (there were over 150+ manatees in). we waited an extra day and there were only about a dozen!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 11, 2011)

Since chilly weather has arrived, so have the Manatees! So they are there now, give or take a few.

TS


----------



## EileenL (Dec 27, 2011)

Did not do the boat tour. Don't remember where I ate on the way there or back. Manatees are there if the nights and days are cooler (below maybe 60) - this was a January Visit where it had been cool for several days

http://www.freelancetourist.com/blue-spring-state-park-manatee-winter-refuge/


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 7, 2012)

We are at the blue spring park entrance right now waiting..... The park is full and the line is HUGE!!!!!


----------



## suzanne (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Joan, hope you had a great time in Hawaii. When we went in November, no lines at all. We drove right in and got on the afternoon boat without reservations. We really enjoyed our time there. Its a real nice park. We are headed to Loxahatchee Wildlife Park Monday. It's in Boynton Beach, about 20 minutes from our house. Hopefully there will not be a crowd there.

Suzanne


----------



## mrpickle (Jan 7, 2012)

*Orlando Sentinel*

Here is a link to the Blue Spring Revue on Jan 4 2012
293 manatees were counted at the park! 


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...tee-count-blue-spring-20120104,0,348411.story


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 7, 2012)

280 were counted this morning, the ranger said, and we're saw 20-30 at a time as we walked along. She said they go out to feed during the day in the St Johns River and come back to the springs when it's cooler at night.


----------

